# hi any one from norfolk uk



## charmingtuba (Dec 31, 2002)

would like someone locally to talk to


----------



## Steve1945 (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi, Does anyone know of any IBS support groups in Western Massachussetts?"You can do all things through Jesus Christ who strengthens you." ---Philippians 4:13Steve


----------

